# WMAA East Coast Winter Camp (DC, Virginia Area)



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 5, 2003)

Greetings-
Im proud to announce the addition of a new camp on the WMAA events schedule:

*East Coast Winter Camp*
February 21-22, 2004

Instructors include:
Datu Tim Hartman
More TBA

Contact: 
John Bailie
Progressive Self Defense
PO Box 211
Gainesville, VA 20155
E-mail: jpbstraightblast@hotmail.com

There will be more information to follow.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 8, 2003)

We've just added two insrtuctors to this event.

Dr. Maung Gyi & Guro Chad Dulin.

More information to follow.:asian:


----------

